# Boba Strikes Back



## method1 (6/2/18)

Oh hell yes....

http://avejuice.com/bobas-bounty/

It's back! Apparently unchanged... !

Also now available in 3mg!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## HPBotha (6/2/18)

​
Just have to share the good news!!!!! time for some Black Boba's again!!!! The credit card is going to knak

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD (7/2/18)

WHAT!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (7/2/18)

method1 said:


> Oh hell yes....
> 
> http://avejuice.com/bobas-bounty/
> 
> ...





Oh the good ol days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CosmicGopher (7/2/18)

Just goes to show that you guys in SA are a little more in the know about vape goods. Nary a word on any other forum about this, or on the tube, or anywhere really. And this was once the most popular juice there was. I never got to try the original, gonna give this one a go tho. Thanks HP for breaking the good news!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vape_r (7/2/18)

Group buy! Group buy!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Vape_r (7/2/18)

method1 said:


> Oh hell yes....
> 
> http://avejuice.com/bobas-bounty/
> 
> ...


Any idea if they ship to SA


----------



## CosmicGopher (7/2/18)

Just now ordered a 30ml bottle...hope its as good as folks used to say it was!


----------



## CosmicGopher (7/2/18)

Yep, they do sell internationally, there is an international check-out provision.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (7/2/18)

If there is a group buy please at least 200ml for me. Now I can't decide 12 or 18 mg nic...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (7/2/18)

Gee talk about vaping circa 2013. Would be interesting to try again. 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (7/2/18)

AV Bobas Bounty is great
This is great news @method1 - thanks for sharing


Just wish somehow that Witchers Brew Blackbird could magically reappear....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (7/2/18)

Petrus said:


> If there is a group buy please at least 200ml for me. Now I can't decide 12 or 18 mg nic...



I'd say go for 18mg @Petrus - its quite a strong flavour so can be diluted if need be 

For those who dont know, this is a GREAT tobacco which to me tastes like granola bars 
Reviewed it in September 2014! 

Here:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/alien-visions-e-juice-juice-reviews.t5404/#post-118251

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/2/18)

HPBotha said:


> View attachment 121477​
> Just have to share the good news!!!!! time for some Black Boba's again!!!! The credit card is going to knak



This is so great @HPBotha !
Only thing is we need to find Blackbird 
You got me onto the mix of Blackbird and Bobas (aka BlackBobas) - and it ROCKS big time

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (7/2/18)

PS 

@HPBotha , have moved the posts in that thread of yours to this existing one in the e-liquid section. @method1 posted it aboit an hour earlier 

You guys are on the ball! Hawkeyes of note.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (7/2/18)

method1 said:


> Oh hell yes....
> 
> http://avejuice.com/bobas-bounty/
> 
> ...


I use to love bobas'


----------



## vicTor (7/2/18)

I was still doing Chesterfield's when this was around

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Tai (7/2/18)

C'mon @ShaneW, make this happen for us

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (7/2/18)

Tai said:


> C'mon @ShaneW, make this happen for us


It's not available for wholesale, Boba's is only catering for retail for now due to demand and supply.


----------



## ShaneW (7/2/18)

WOW this is awesome news... I have a few empty bottles here than I occasionally sniff to get the flavour. Miss this Juice so much! 
I'll contact them and see what they say

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/2/18)

ShaneW said:


> WOW this is awesome news... I have a few empty bottles here than I occasionally sniff to get the flavour. Miss this Juice so much!
> I'll contact them and see what they say



@ShaneW , you also got me hooked on some of those Alien Visions juices. Remember those. Huntsman, Havana Gold, Gaia - ooh they were awesome...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW (12/2/18)

Silver said:


> @ShaneW , you also got me hooked on some of those Alien Visions juices. Remember those. Huntsman, Havana Gold, Gaia - ooh they were awesome...



Havana Gold was from Alien Visions. Huntsman and Gaia were from Heathers Heavenly Vapes, my favourite was their Heavenly Tobacco  These all bring back such good memories, I need to get hold of some again.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ShaneW (12/2/18)

So I spoke to Alien Visions and as @daniel craig has said, they are currently not offering them on wholesale. They will at a later stage once the initial rush is over.
If I order via their retail side my estimate on the landed cost will be around R900 for 100ml... ouch but considering we used to sell them at R800/100ml 3 years ago I suppose its not too bad. Very tempted!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vape_r (12/2/18)

ShaneW said:


> So I spoke to Alien Visions and as @daniel craig has said, they are currently not offering them on wholesale. They will at a later stage once the initial rush is over.
> If I order via their retail side my estimate on the landed cost will be around R900 for 100ml... ouch but considering we used to sell them at R800/100ml 3 years ago I suppose its not too bad. Very tempted!


I'm keen bud


----------



## HPBotha (12/2/18)

ShaneW said:


> So I spoke to Alien Visions and as @daniel craig has said, they are currently not offering them on wholesale. They will at a later stage once the initial rush is over.
> If I order via their retail side my estimate on the landed cost will be around R900 for 100ml... ouch but considering we used to sell them at R800/100ml 3 years ago I suppose its not too bad. Very tempted!


and a group buy is born @ShaneW . i am 100% game on a bottle 9mg maybe 18mg for a awesome MTL vape.


----------



## ShaneW (19/2/18)

Hey Guys

Check this out

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bobas-bounty-alien-visions-group-buy.t47421/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

